# good kind of dummy egg?



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=59&SubCategoryID=400&ProductID=1879

is that a good brand of fake egg to use with pigeons? or are the plastic ones better?


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

These (Wood Eggs) have worked the best for me on my Racing Homers.. Good Choice. Hap


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That is the type that I have and work for a feral hen I have and a couple of Archs.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Agreed...the wooden eggs are best and will fool the birds more easily because of the weight they have and the density of them. The plastic ones aren't as accepted by the birds unless you get the ones with sand in them or can fill with water.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here...here....it is unanimous then...mine like the wood ones best.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

GimpieLover said:


> http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=59&SubCategoryID=400&ProductID=1879
> 
> is that a good brand of fake egg to use with pigeons? or are the plastic ones better?


Yep, those are the ones that I put under my hens as "birth control" too...


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

so use dummy eggs for not letting ur pigeon population to grow
what do they do when they sit on it for a long time?
do they find out or just keep sitting on it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

armin369 said:


> so use dummy eggs for not letting ur pigeon population to grow
> what do they do when they sit on it for a long time?
> do they find out or just keep sitting on it?


they will sit on them the usual amount of time. after about 19 days or so they will realize that the eggs are not going to hatch and just get up a walk away from them. once in a while, a really young bird will continue to sit for a LONG time.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> they will sit on them the usual amount of time. after about 19 days or so they will realize that the eggs are not going to hatch and just get up a walk away from them. once in a while, a really young bird will continue to sit for a LONG time.



Some of my girls will not sit on them at all, they know...others sit a few days,and give up, others go 18 to 20 days, and even a few go longer!


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol my hen is oging to lay her sexond egg in like 1 or 2 hours and love bird how did u know it was going to be at 4 o'clock today?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

armin369 said:


> lol my hen is oging to lay her sexond egg in like 1 or 2 hours and love bird how did u know it was going to be at 4 o'clock today?



LOL. Because I've had birds laying eggs for the last 6 years.........no really, pigeons lay their eggs on a definite schedule. The first one is laid around 6:00 PM I think?? And the second one is around 4:00 PM. That's not absolute, but a general time line.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Yaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just checked and She had laid her egg and i recorded it and it was so cooll


sweeeeeeeet ......

what happens if i have put another egg under her an extra one that i got from my friend's coop???????

PS: now she is sitting on all 3 eggs(i wasnt being serious i just wanted to see what you guys would say)


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I dont think she would be able to hatch and raise 4 babies.. If you want to raise the other egg from your friend, take one of the ones she just laid so she only has 2 eggs under her.

The babies may suffer if she cant make enough food for more than 2 of them.

P.S. I use those wooden eggs also.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

armin369 said:


> I just checked and She had laid her egg and i recorded it and it was so cooll
> 
> 
> sweeeeeeeet ......
> ...



Armin, will you PLEASE listen to me?? I told you in another thread not to put a third egg under this poor bird. If you've already done it, I don't think you will know which ones are hers and which one is the extra. You know, none of here KNOW IT ALL but most of here have been doing this for a while and when we tell someone not to do something, it's for the good of the bird. Here's a couple of possible scenerios you are facing now...........IF the extra egg hatches, which I doubt, but it's possible..........what if it hatches in one week? Now you have a hen with a new baby that is two weeks early and she doesn't have enough crop milk, if she has any at all to feed it. Let's say she IS able to feed it, what about the other one or two that may hatch. They hatch and now this poor hen is on a 2 week old baby and NOW she has another one or two that are just a few hours old. Every time she tries to feed, the 2 week old is going to demand food and the two little will loose out and starve to death. I don't know what you plan to do now, but you have a disaster in the making and the birds are the ones that will suffer. If you are not going to take the advice given here, why do you ask the questions?? I'm just a little disappointed.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Armin, 


As Lovebirds and others have mentioned, this is not a good idea. Two pigeon parents are only capable of taking care of 2 chicks together. Therefore, a single pigeon is nowhere near capable of hatching and raising 3 chicks alone.

Please, do not do this and don't take another egg from this person.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Armin, will you PLEASE listen to me?? I told you in another thread not to put a third egg under this poor bird. If you've already done it, I don't think you will know which ones are hers and which one is the extra. You know, none of here KNOW IT ALL but most of here have been doing this for a while and when we tell someone not to do something, it's for the good of the bird. Here's a couple of possible scenerios you are facing now...........IF the extra egg hatches, which I doubt, but it's possible..........what if it hatches in one week? Now you have a hen with a new baby that is two weeks early and she doesn't have enough crop milk, if she has any at all to feed it. Let's say she IS able to feed it, what about the other one or two that may hatch. They hatch and now this poor hen is on a 2 week old baby and NOW she has another one or two that are just a few hours old. Every time she tries to feed, the 2 week old is going to demand food and the two little will loose out and starve to death. I don't know what you plan to do now, but you have a disaster in the making and the birds are the ones that will suffer. If you are not going to take the advice given here, why do you ask the questions?? I'm just a little disappointed.


i didnt put it i was jsut wondering if it would be okay
and also i just want to know what happens if i have already put the egg under her and i marked it before and i removed after 3 hours????

****I HAVENT PUT THE EGG UNDER THE PIGEONS*****


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Armin,
> 
> 
> As Lovebirds and others have mentioned, this is not a good idea. Two pigeon parents are only capable of taking care of 2 chicks together. Therefore, a single pigeon is nowhere near capable of hatching and raising 3 chicks alone.
> ...


okay i didnt do it, i was just asking, so please dont get sad or mad at me please!

and i have seen some pigeons lay 3 egg and all hatched and grow up fine in my country


----------

